# Meanwhile in Russia....



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

So as the world media focuses on Ebola and to a lesser extent ISIS the other big issue seems to have fallen to the side: Putin's Russia. I pay alot of attention to Russia when going through the news and opensource sites not for my job; but in general interest on what else is happening while mainstream media is focused on other items. I also watch with a passion the RT (formally Russia Today) news. It has alot to do with my love/hate relationsip with Abby Martin and her views; but also the strange focus of Russia and Ukraine not being a major focus in the past month....

Here are a few stories I found VERY interesting:

Putin?s Coup - Ben Judah - POLITICO Magazine
(Transformation of Russia after Ukraine for Putin and his Military/Security established government. Comparison of Hitler after Paris...)

Sweden says credible reports of foreign submarine in its waters | Reuters
(Story of a mysterious sub in Baltic waters believed to be Russian; but Russia says its the Dutch (freaky deaky Dutch! :-D))

Shelling in east Ukraine's Donetsk kills four civilians | Reuters
(Despite news of a gas deal being reached with Ukraine and Russia and "peace"....the continued conflict and war between the two continues as example here in the Donetsk).

Pretty interesting stuff as you dig into all of it....


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

All that from politico 

But yes something is going on there


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> All that from politico
> 
> But yes something is going on there


The question is it the fact that something is going on or that its not in the general media as much as it should?

Not all from Politico... but also Reuters in the links I gave. I could go all day on international news sources... such as your PM (don't know the general opinion of him) threatening Putin with physical harm and Russia's response to it a few days ago  Or Australia's investigation and attempt to find answers on the Malyasian flight that went down in Ukraine by Russia equipment....

Even Al Jazerra has some great stories on Russia....

For example the CEO of a French Oil company's plane happened to crash into a snow clearning machine..... in Russia.

Total CEO killed in Moscow airport accident - Europe - Al Jazeera English


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lol that was funny, it wasn't a threat but a old school Aussie slang meaning face to face, but they took it for gay fl (afl) talk :/ 

My opinion on Abbott is good on him, he is sticking up for the Australian families that lost love ones when that plane got shot down... A little rough but you yanks could use him for a few years, his policy is Australia first, **** the rest of the world... (But is promoting treaties and positive relations where he can) 

Overall he has pissed off a lot of human rights advocates over immigration policy, cut back benefits, digging aus out of debt (gillard left a mess, this is what happens when a woman runs your country... To add to it wasn't even a mum just a corrupt lawyer) 

Political rant off  

But Putin needs to either be a man and tell Australia what happened or keep being a ****... And let Abbott keep banging the war drum... With no result

But those sources are always quoted in my morning defence email  so assumed politico was where you got the extra links


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Lol that was funny, it wasn't a threat but a old school Aussie slang meaning face to face, but they took it for gay fl (afl) talk :/
> 
> My opinion on Abbott is good on him, he is sticking up for the Australian families that lost love ones when that plane got shot down... A little rough but you yanks could use him for a few years, his policy is Australia first, **** the rest of the world... (But is promoting treaties and positive relations where he can)
> 
> ...


Normally Aussie PM's and politics seem to follow the Aussie first and F the rest idea. Which I'm 125% supportive and wish more countries would follow suit. It's not that they are isoloationist; but still maintain international focus with Aussie interest at heart. Served with a few Aussie's in Iraq. Good guys; but they hid the more amazing Australian Navy women in Kuwait (ha).

I have a custom search filter to include Russian/Putin news that I look at throughout the day. Putin and the everchanging face of Russia is a political scientist dream of a thesis study. It's being able to watch the rise of a "dictator" and the response from the international community.... if I decide to change my masters I know what my thesis would be


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The most important thing is not what the international community thinks of Putin but what his own citizens think of him and his decisions, I believe you can say the same about Obama. Putin has enormous support at home right now, it's a love/hate relationship for average citizens. Putin brings economic stability. Canadian and American sanctions did very little except to make Russians a lot more proud to be Russian and taught them that supporting their own Russian-made products is a huge source of pride, which Russia hasn't experienced for a long time on this level. Another thing, since the sanctions, Russia is looking towards East more than ever.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

But you have to admit the humor of Abbott pissing on Putin, I don't think Australia has ever had a leader so suicidal 

All it will take for Australia to be happy is some free vodka and the ones responsible for the deaths tried and executed I mean locked up


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> The most important thing is not what the international community thinks of Putin but what his own citizens think of him and his decisions, I believe you can say the same about Obama. Putin has enormous support at home right now, it's a love/hate relationship for average citizens. Putin brings economic stability. Canadian and American sanctions did very little except to make Russians a lot more proud to be Russian and taught them that supporting their own Russian-made products is a huge source of pride, which Russia hasn't experienced for a long time on this level. Another thing, since the sanctions, Russia is looking towards East more than ever.


I was looking at my world map above my Dillon.
Alaska is to the East.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I think she was referring to Asia


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Aqua, I meant countries in the Middle East, South and East Asia.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Russia is not just looking east towards Asia though; but also West toward Africa. Alot of Russian money is coming this way with investments into areas that may have, surprise, natural resources. Of course the other big investor is China and then America and Europe. 

The real question about Putin's approval though is if its a true 100% approval as some sights suggest or as it is a state ran media source if the numbers are inflated. The fear to the baltic neighbors and from a political science standpoint is with that much "apparent" approval its historically not good for them. 

As far as the sanctions not affecting them that's also a toss up. Luckily for the Russian people China is supplying them with food and the IMF is going to pay the Ukraine's gas bill from Russia (nice). The real winner from all the sanctions is the the West; but China. 

Scurry stuff when its all taken in perspective.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Russia's propaganda machine is as advanced as American propaganda but whether you believe it or not, the sanctions were a huge blessing in disguise, it's not just about food, foreign sanctions are fuelling national pride and you just can't buy that 
I follow a lot of anti-Putin Russian and Ukrainian language activists and even they comment on what sanctions are doing to Russian Nationalism.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Russia's propaganda machine is as advanced as American propaganda but whether you believe it or not, the sanctions were a huge blessing in disguise, it's not just about food, foreign sanctions are fuelling national pride and you just can't buy that
> I follow a lot of anti-Putin Russian and Ukrainian language activists and even they comment on what sanctions are doing to Russian Nationalism.


Can't help but respect Putin, that sob telling the USA to eat a dick and getting away with it... Only a hand full of countries have done that and even fewer live to tell the tail (PS Obama is a pussy)


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

With all my heart I wish US and Russia can have a positive relationship, it's still possible but might not happen until the change of leadership.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> With all my heart I wish US and Russia can have a positive relationship, it's still possible but might not happen until the change of leadership.


They haven't started bombing each other to the stone age so its a good start


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> They haven't started bombing each other to the stone age so its a good start


There won't be bombing, China owns half of US and won't permit it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lol as if that's going to stop them


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> There won't be bombing, China owns half of US and won't permit it.


China has a huge investment into the U.S. and China is just as dependent on the U.S. for funds. It would be mutual destruction if one did not support the other.....

Buuuut to Pheniox's point - Would that stop any side from attacking? China and Russia would like to be on that super power level... to have the ability to control international markets like the U.S. dollar can. U.S. wants to maintain numero uno status... Someone will always be willing to take the chance.

Oh and TG. America does not have a propaganda game. We have a media product game... U.S. policy labels any influential or informative messaging as product and not propaganda. That's what everyone else does  True story. But their is a difference between U.S. and Russia's media in that its state ran where the media here is privately owned... what that means is who has the money has their stories printed. Be it government or corporate greed... that's what the U.S. gets to see on tv. The sad thing is what is worse... state ran or private ran. Neither is true free media (internet is close as we can get; but that can be limited just as easily... look at N. Korea, China... and even Russia has a huge hand in controlling social media; but so does the U.S. at a lower level)


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Social media in Russia is in full force, both, pro and against Putin, Twitter and Blogger the state can't seem to effectively control, too many loop holes, too many options. The truth always comes out


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> I think she was referring to Asia


Well I meant Alaska anyway


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Can't help but respect Putin, that sob telling the USA to eat a dick and getting away with it... Only a hand full of countries have done that and even fewer live to tell the tail (PS Obama is a pussy)


That is because it serves his purpose to weaken the US internationally not only with Russia but other nations as well.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> That is because it serves his purpose to weaken the US internationally not only with Russia but other nations as well.


Obama is trying very hard to weaken Putin, it's in US interests to have weak Russia.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Dalarast said:


> Normally Aussie PM's and politics seem to follow the Aussie first and F the rest idea. Which I'm 125% supportive and wish more countries would follow suit. It's not that they are isoloationist; but still maintain international focus with Aussie interest at heart. Served with a few Aussie's in Iraq. Good guys; but they hid the more amazing Australian Navy women in Kuwait (ha).
> 
> I have a custom search filter to include Russian/Putin news that I look at throughout the day. Putin and the everchanging face of Russia is a political scientist dream of a thesis study. It's being able to watch the rise of a "dictator" and the response from the international community.... if I decide to change my masters I know what my thesis would be


Even to I'm late on this, the labor government (Rudd then gillard) had a open boarder policy and was more worried about international bs than home issues, also loved borrowing money, remind u of someone??


----------

